# Curved Spine/Scoliosis in Teen Years



## Angelica00 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi,
I just found out that my 16 yrs old has a mild curved Spine and the doctor is tells me he has Scoliosis. This is a new doctor. His spine had been checked before k-8 school years by other doctors and his spine was always in great shape. Now his spine is curved and I can see it and the ex-ray shows it.

I was wondering since he entered high school and carried 25-30 lbs of books in his school bag could this be the reason behind his present curved spine.

Does anyone know if a child can developed Scoliosis in his/her teen years. Does anyone have good article they can share with me on this issue.

Take Care,

Angelica


----------



## Bellasmom (Mar 13, 2004)

Pooh, my reply just got erased - here it goes again. My scoliosis experience:
I was first diagnosed at the age of 10 in a school exam - the standard "bend over with your hands together". The nurse thought she "Might" see a little unevenness and off I went for an X-ray. My family physician diagnosed scoliosis and referred me to an orthopaedic surgeon. I was in a back brace (which doesn't correct, just attempts to slow progression) within a year. I managed to avoid surgery, but I wore the brace religiously as prescribed for 7 years. My curves (S shaped spine) are moderately severe (30 and 18 degrees) but are barely perceptible to the eye.
Most scoliosis is diagnosed as idiopathic - meaning no known cause. It tends to run in families and is more prevalent in females. I had a chiropractor who felt that scoliosis could be the result of the body attemting to compensate for misalignments over a long period of time.
If your son's curve is mild and he is just now being diagnosed, he may get by with just physical therapy. Strengthing the abdominal and back muscles can help to slow progression of the curve. I would get the opinion of both an orthopaedic surgeon and a trusted chiropractor. They may tell you what seem to be vastly different things, but take both opinions into consideration. Depending on you son's bone maturity, he may not have to do much of anything. When the bones mature, progression is minimal (At 1 year post-partum, my curve is the same as it was before I got pregnant.)
I'm not sure where you live, but there are some well regarded scoliosis clinics in both Omaha, NE and at the University of Iowa. Let me know if you want names of clinics or physicians.
Oh, and a google search will get you *TONS* of information.
Best of Luck,
Angela


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

Dh was diagnosed with scoliosis and kyphosis when he was a teen. Actually, his pediatrician had voiced concerns earlier, but dh's father refused to believe there was anything wrong, so treatment was delayed. He did end up wearing a brace, but I'm not sure if it did much good. The kyphosis (hump in back) is not so noticeable when he's clothed, but very obvious when he's not wearing a shirt. Dh also has chronic back problems and pain because of his spinal curvatures.

I always have our ped check our children's backs, and so far they're all fine, but 10 year old dd's ballet teacher recently asked her if her spine is curved, which really freaked me out, so we'll be getting her checked again, ASAP.

Good luck.


----------



## Angelica00 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi,
The both of you have really helped

You have given me a lot of helpful information. My 16 yrs old will be going to physical therapy soon. I am going to look into finding a orthopaedic surgeon, a trusted chiropractor and Scoliosis clinics in my area (PA). I am also going to do a google search.

You have given me ideas as to what to look up. Right now my son is in a lot of pain and his back is having very bad cramps. We do not know what to do. The doctor tell me that physical therapy will help. I hope so.

There is some kind of hump in my son's back as well. I am going to look up "kyphosis."

Take Care,

Angelica


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

My daughter had it and i treated it completely with chiropractic. She's fine now! Keep us updated!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

As a child I was diagnosed with scoliosis at fifteen. I had been in ballet for 11 years and then had quit at fourteen. no one had ever mentioned about my posture or curves (and ballet teachers are notorious for posture!







But at fifteen I tried on a bathing suit and my mother watched me bend over and said wow your back is curved, anyway after diagnosis and consults with orthopeadic sugeons and lots of xrays, I had surgery. As a teen I was more concerned about the apparent uneveness of my hips than I was of my back. I wish I hadn't had the surgery. My back is still crooked, my hips and still uneven and now I have a big scar. I don't know how things would have been with out the surgery, but I wish I had tried physio and chiro and muscle development first oh well,
I would look in to alternatives for treatment
good luck


----------



## Angelica00 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi,
I just got feedback on my son's x-ray of his spine. I am told his Scoliosis is moderate. I am setting up appointments for him to see specialist. I was wondering if anyone knew if Scoliosis can be a contributing factor to migraines. My son also has chronic migraines and takes prescribed medication for them that does not really help. With his back and head pain he is really having a hard time.

Again I want to thank everyone for your help. I am feeling better now that I have more information on this condition.

Angelica


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

Yes, spinal malpositions can cause migraines. Have you seen a chiropractor?


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

We found out today that my 11 year old dd does have scoliosis--that's one sharp ballet teacher. According to the ped's little device, there's an 8 degree curve, but now she needs a baseline xray--the COB curve on the xray could be as high as 15 degrees, she told me, and for now, treatment will consist of follow-ups every six months and possible consultation with a bone doctor. Our ped said that they don't start putting people in a brace until there's a 25 degree curve. Dh wore a brace and it didn't seem to do him any good, but the doctor said that back in the '80s, they let kids get a much more severe curve before using a brace.


----------



## SmilesALot (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi

I have a Yoga teacher who had this spinal condition in her young years and has got completely cured(i am not sure what that means) by practicing yoga. Something to look into. You can check out www.yogasolution.com if you would like to contact her.

Peace & Love!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Definitely look into chiropractic and also check out craniosacral therapy and other lymph/cerebrospinal fluid exchange therapies. The spine and the skull are contain fluid-filled membranes that the cerebrospinal fluid travels and is recycled back up to the brain. From the little I know of about these therapies, any interruptions or anomalies in the biomechanics/structure or energy of this system can cause effects such as migraines.

And ask your child if he wants one of those bags that has a handle and wheels so he can pull his schoolbooks along instead of weighing down one shoulder...









warmly,
claudia


----------



## Elana (May 18, 2004)

I was diagnosed with scolioses as a kid and was taught how to stand better - behind against the wall, tummy muscles tucked (don't know if it helped, but after 2 births I have a really flat tummy







)

Anyway, I suffer from backaches - shoulder pains - and headaches. I recently found a very good chiropracter who explained to me what my problem is. He claoms that the lower back muscles in my back are uneven - one side stronger than the other. That sets my back off, which sets my shoulders off, which gives me headaches... He gave me exercises to do, to strengthen the weak areas and I go to him for first aid when I can't take it anymore. So, I say, find someone good who can help you find the reason he has scolioses.

Btw, that kind of condition can also cause pains in the knees, indegestion, harder time breathing, etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

My sister was diagnosed with scoliosis at 15. There had been a little curve noted earlier, but my parents were in the midst of a nasty divorce, and it wasn't really looked into. By the time she was having back spasms and losing her balance in gymnastics class, it was progressing so rapidly that, left untreated, her spine would have pressed into her heart/lungs and killed her by age 40. She had an operation in which a steel rod was put in her spine. It was pretty intense and involved a very long healing period, but today she is a happy and healthy 34yo. I'm sure she'd be happy to talk to your son, just pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Angelica00 (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama*
She had an operation in which a steel rod was put in her spine. It was pretty intense and involved a very long healing period, but today she is a happy and healthy 34yo. I'm sure she'd be happy to talk to your son, just pm me if you're interested.

Hi,
Oh boy! I am having problems with my PC. Right now It seems okay and I'm back on line. I just got feedback from my son's doctor. After many long discussions with my son and relatives (some are in the medical field) we decided we are going to opt for the surgery. We do not think there is any other way at this point.

We were told our son's rib cage will eventually pressed into her heart & lungs and some of his organs may be displaced as well. It could well be life threatening. If the doctors can get together with their schedules the operation could be this mid-August.

I am glad to read about your sister. It is very hopeful to see that people do benefit from such operation. I will tell my son about what you wrote. He is shy and is not one to talk to new people. We will all feel better when we will get more details about the operation. It is either going to be done going in from the back or front.

We hear if they go in the front way the operation will be more complex. We should find out within the next 3 weeks.

Take Care,
Angelica

These are excerpts of the orthopedist's report on my son.

Physical Examination:

" With forward Adams testing he does have significant angular rotation deformity with right rib prominence as well as left lumbar prominence. His scolliometic readings were 10 -10 at 15 degrees. His right shoulder was slightly lower than his left. His right hip was slightly higher than his left.

*X-Ray

...revealed that he has significant S-shaped curve, which measured 55 degrees from T4 to T11 and 55 degrees form T11 to L4.
This is flexible on bending films..

*Plan

He is a Risser 3 at this point and would not be a candidate for bracing


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

My dh had scoliosis. I highly recommend a chiropractor. You have to find one who does corrective care, which most don't. My dh had similar measurements to his curve on the chiropractic X-ray that your son has, and even though he is almost 30 so some of the damage has become permanent, he has made dramatic progress so the point where you wouldn't know by looking at him that he had scoliosis. If you PM me, I'd be happy to give you the name of our chiropractor who would be able to find a similar chiropractor in your area. It's extra training that he had to go through in order to do this type of corrective treatment, but it works really well. I would definitely at least try a chiropractor like this before doing the surgery. Physicians will always tell you to do surgery. Many physicians told my dh that he had scoliosis, but never referred him to a chiropractor. It's something about those two professions - they don't mix well as far as working together to solve problems.


----------



## SunflowerMama (Nov 20, 2001)

How about trying a chiropractor? It couldn't hurt, and I think a huge heavy back pack could be part of the problem.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

My 14 year old was diagnosed with a mild curvage about 8 months ago.They said it wasn't much to worry about.They were going to watch it.But lately he has been having back pain.Well he is going for another x-ray in 2 months, but the first thing the doctor asked me was if Greg was carring a heavy backpack everyday.WEll he is homeschooled now and has a roller but he used to.He said it certainly does't help it any.I would get your son a roller backpack.The doctor also suggested some mild back muscle strengthing excercises.Greg goes to the YMCA 2x's a week for those.They seem to help and he is standing straighter.But I am considering taking him to a ciropractor who specializes in this.I have heard from a few people it really helped their kids.HTH Love Mylie xx


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

I was diagnosed with scoliosis at age 8. I was braced and was told I would have to have surgery later on. By the time I was 12, I had my first spinal fusion. I ended up with 3 more surgeries because my vertebre didn't fuse where my curve was. The last 2 were five years ago and were done one week apart. Surgery was the best thing for me. I would be incredibly disabled right now if not close to death if it had not been done. Now I can live a mostly normal life and have no upper back pain like I did before.

I hope everything goes well for your son.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Angelica,

I assist with these surgeries at least once or twice a week, including preop and postop care, (I'm a PA in pediatric orthopedics - work with 2 scoliosis surgeons) and based on your son's measurements, he sounds like a surgical candidate. (anything greater than 40-45 degrees on X-ray is at risk for further progression in adulthood and degenerative back problems in adulthood)

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Garnet (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't blame the weight, lots of people carry back packs and do not get scoliosis.

It is genetic and some think it is a misperception on the part of the brain of how the body is oriented in space. In other words the brain thinks the body is standing straight when it is acutally crooked. Also happens in Chromosome 15 spectrum disorders. Marfan's syndrome is one extreme. There are others, google Marfans for more info on other signs of Ch 15 disorders. Some defects do not result in the more severe aspects of Marfans so do not be too alarmed if some of the signs match up.

Pilates also can help. Some chiro can help some people but not all. Don't count on them as your only resource. Ballet and other strengthening activities are often recommended.


----------

